
Farmers Deal with Glut of Food as Coronavirus Closes Restaurants - fortran77
https://www.wsj.com/articles/farmers-deal-with-glut-of-food-as-coronavirus-closes-restaurants-11586439722
======
pulse7
Does this mean people eat less food? Or do restaurants throw away a lot of
food?

~~~
gshdg
Both. Even in good times restaurants discard a fairly large amount of food
(there are even some charities devoted to collecting and redistributing that
excess).

Now a lot of people are out of work and going hungry. Food banks are
overwhelmed.

